# Brown bear cub on the lookout



## Olliecanon (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello! 

I just wanted to share a few recent images with you from my time here in Finland. I am working as a nature guide/ wildlife photographer, and would love for you all to take a moment to have a look at my Blog I am writing, and if you feel interested, then to follow through to the Autumn!!

www.bearinthesauna.blogspot.com


----------



## Click (Jun 14, 2014)

Beautiful series. I especially like the second one with the refection.


----------



## AvTvM (Jun 14, 2014)

wow, just great. Congrats!


----------



## candyman (Jun 14, 2014)

Click said:


> Beautiful series. I especially like the second one with the refection.




Me too. 
Wonderful to see them free in nature.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jun 14, 2014)

Hi Ollie. 
Wow that water is flaaat, don't often see it without any disturbance like that. That reflection is Beautiful. 

Cheers Graham.



Olliecanon said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to share a few recent images with you from my time here in Finland. I am working as a nature guide/ wildlife photographer, and would love for you all to take a moment to have a look at my Blog I am writing, and if you feel interested, then to follow through to the Autumn!!
> 
> www.bearinthesauna.blogspot.com


----------



## ajperk (Jun 14, 2014)

Keep up the great work, and keep us updated


----------



## tomscott (Jun 14, 2014)

Wonderful images


----------



## knkedlaya (Jun 14, 2014)

Second one is the best!!!


----------



## thebowtie (Jun 15, 2014)

Olliecanon said:


> Hello!
> 
> I just wanted to share a few recent images with you from my time here in Finland. I am working as a nature guide/ wildlife photographer, and would love for you all to take a moment to have a look at my Blog I am writing, and if you feel interested, then to follow through to the Autumn!!
> 
> www.bearinthesauna.blogspot.com



I especially love the bear reflected in the water.
What I didn't expect to see was Hugh Jackman (read the caption on the last photo...)
Maybe it's my eyesight! 

Cheers


----------

